# Bringing Home The New 310bhs



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, our 310BHS is supposedly rolling off the line this week, so I anticipate we'll be bringing it home in the next couple of weeks. This is our first TT so I need some advice on how to set things up to leave the dealer's lot. I just ordered the ProPride 3P hitch and will take a separate trip down there to install prior to taking it home. My question is how do you set things up in the dealer's yard for that first ride, before you can get it to the scales for weights and out on a nice deserted flat road to dial in the brake controller? My TV is listed below and has the integrated brake controller...any advice on initial settings and anything I need to know to get it from point A to point B safely? The dealer is about 45 min to an hour away, mostly highway roads. There is a CAT scale a few miles from my house that I plan to hit on the way home to get a factory weight reading before we load it up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oooohh! New Outback! Very exciting!









The first thing you need to do is read the manuals. Then read them again. On the brake controller, there is probably a default setup, and barring some extreme situation, that will probably do to get you home okay. But read the manual, and understand the adjustments before you pull off the dealers lot. I have no idea what is involved in setting up the ProPride, but again, the instructions should pretty much get you headed in the right direction. I'm guessing Sean Woodruff will be along by here soon, and he is the real expert on the ProPride.

Any responsible dealer should be willing to spend all the time with you you need getting comfortable with your setup. The flip side of that is that they don't always understand the systems that well themselves. Especially if it's not something they sell (and even sometimes when it is stuff they sell!). But in any case, they are 'pros' at this sort of thing, and should be able to be a great source of knowledge as you get set up. Don't be afraid to ask questions and/or bug them about trivial things. Your paying for it - believe me - so you may as well take advantage of the resource.

And, of course, while you are there plan on spending several hours doing a thorough PDI (Pre-delivery inspection). Crawl over every inch of the trailer from the roof to the ground and check EVERYTHING. Make sure every function of every piece of equipment on the trailer works, and really look for areas for potential leaks. It is rare that an RV rolls off the line with everything perfect, and there is no better time to get any issues resolved than BEFORE you sign on the dotted line. That means being prepared to drive home without the trailer if there are significant issues that need rectifying first, although in most cases, most issues can be fixed right on the spot. In order to do a thorough PDI, make sure the dealer has the trailer set up with water, electricity and propane in the tanks so that all systems can be checked. They should also provide a ladder so you can get up on the roof to inspect the top sides. If you have one, bring along a camcorder and record the walk-through you will have with the dealer. You are going to be brain dead by the end of the day, and even though deploying that awning looked like a snap when the dealer demonstrated it, the first time you get out on your own it's going to be one of those "Now, how do we do this?" moments. Having the tape to go back to can be a big help.

Finally, if you have kids, this would be a good day to leave them at Grandmas house. They are excited about this too, but you really need to be able to concentrate on the PDI without distraction, and it's going to take a lot longer time than most kids can be expected to be patient with. It's better for all involved if they are out of the picture at this point in time.

If all this sounds like a lot of work and somewhat overwhelming, it is. But as mentioned earlier, this is the time to deal with it all. Make the investment now, and your first trips will be much more enjoyable and stress-free because of it.

Good luck, and enjoy!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: You do know we require pictures of your shiny new toy when you get it home? I'm just saying.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096

C


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oooohh! New Outback! Very exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, thanks very much for the insightful and detailed response. I do plan on spending the day at the dealer for the PDI, with my wife running the camcorder so that I can both pay attention and have a record of it for later. And yes, the kids will be at grandma's! Sean from ProPride has already been very helpful and I'm sure he'll be a viable safety valve if I need help on the setup. I'm just looking for any gotchas that I may not have read/heard about that I should be aware of before I hitch it up and move it out. Really looking forward to using our new TT, this experience is both exhilirating and frightening at the same time!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

As we are both new owners too, I wish you the best of luck - I was going to mention about the camcorder, but, you beat me to it! - Ours took around 2.5hrs - we didn't feel rushed and everything went fine. We did have a problem with a factory recall with our kitchen window and it was taken care of promptly by our dealer.

Make sure you have ALL of your manuals!!

Did you elect for any extras - maxaair vents, etc?

Again, best of luck!

Rick


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Sean from ProPride has already been very helpful and I'm sure he'll be a viable safety valve if I need help on the setup.


Hey Jerry,

Doug covered everything. With the hitch, I am only a cell phone call away. It really can't be installed wrong. The weight distribution is the only thing that is adjustable and you can dial that in with the turn of the jack. If the ride is too bouncy (sometimes referred to as porpoising) then just pull off the road and jack up the jacks a bit higher.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Sean from ProPride has already been very helpful and I'm sure he'll be a viable safety valve if I need help on the setup.


Hey Jerry,

Doug covered everything. With the hitch, I am only a cell phone call away. It really can't be installed wrong. The weight distribution is the only thing that is adjustable and you can dial that in with the turn of the jack. If the ride is too bouncy (sometimes referred to as porpoising) then just pull off the road and jack up the jacks a bit higher.
[/quote]

Thanks Sean!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> As we are both new owners too, I wish you the best of luck - I was going to mention about the camcorder, but, you beat me to it! - Ours took around 2.5hrs - we didn't feel rushed and everything went fine. We did have a problem with a factory recall with our kitchen window and it was taken care of promptly by our dealer.
> 
> Make sure you have ALL of your manuals!!
> 
> ...


Yes, we got the Maxxair vent covers and a power tongue jack thrown in....hoping I can finagle a couple other things while I'm there! Do dealers usually set you up with a set of sewer/fresh water hoses? If I remember correctly the dealer said the propane tanks would be full and the battery installed. The spare tire and cover was part of the deal as well.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Sean from ProPride has already been very helpful and I'm sure he'll be a viable safety valve if I need help on the setup.


Hey Jerry,

Doug covered everything. With the hitch, I am only a cell phone call away. It really can't be installed wrong. The weight distribution is the only thing that is adjustable and you can dial that in with the turn of the jack. If the ride is too bouncy (sometimes referred to as porpoising) then just pull off the road and jack up the jacks a bit higher.
[/quote]

Thanks Sean!
[/quote]

Not to hijack but has your daughter noticed that your new Outback is named after her?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Sean from ProPride has already been very helpful and I'm sure he'll be a viable safety valve if I need help on the setup.


Hey Jerry,

Doug covered everything. With the hitch, I am only a cell phone call away. It really can't be installed wrong. The weight distribution is the only thing that is adjustable and you can dial that in with the turn of the jack. If the ride is too bouncy (sometimes referred to as porpoising) then just pull off the road and jack up the jacks a bit higher.
[/quote]

Did you get your ProPride yet??? if so take the Set bolt from the saddle that the WD tower to the frame.......go to the hardware store and get a smaller one....like an inch o inch & a quarter i believe..............you will need the shorter one on the WD tower that is on the battery box side.........the battery box is in the way with the longer bolt...............and the towers do not need to both be the exact26" back from the centerline............and sean was available when i called him to ask this.........as i was putting it on in the lot........If i remember correctly the rails for the battery were in the way a bit on the 1 side..............

Measure how high on the towers you jack up your bars...................it will greatly assist you in dialing in the setting that is just right for your TV. I use my cordless with a socket adapter on it........for adjusting.........off of the tower plate to the bottom of the aluminum cover on top of the tower i think i am set around 21"......... to little and you will Squat to much and be light in the front........

Brake controller.............read and set it up...pretty simple............if you have boost i run boost 2 or 3 depending on diving conditions......

Some things i have noticed and/or fixed on ours.........
Check for nail pops on the bedroom side or the television wall..........
flip TV around to the bedroom and make sure doors clear it (I bet they will rub it)...........I moved the track myself on mine, so i would know it was done right and clear...........check bottom of refrigerator panel...........they put them on sloppy.........
check main door closer/shock thingy..........not fastened properly to the camper more caulk then actual fastening..........you will see the bracket moving if not on correctly.........Table brackets fastened securely.......SEWER VALVES CLOSED......main door/screen door alignment..........is it rubbing bad when operating...........

Good luck, congrats, have fun.....and get Ready To Mod


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096
> 
> C


This is a great document. Print it off now...and walk it out to your truck. You don't want to get 45mins away an realize you forgot this at home.

Congrats on the new Outback. Looking forward to some pictures once you get it home.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Do dealers usually set you up with a set of sewer/fresh water hoses?


I think most dealers do include a 'Starter Kit' for your new RV.

Cue Billy Mays... _"This $100 value is yours free, but wait! Order now and I'll also throw in a ShamWow, and Vince himself to wipe down your new Outback after every trip!"_

But seriously... Yes, they will probably throw in a kit, but beware the discharge hose included. There are really good, quality hoses, and there are really cheap hoses. Dumping your black tank is not when you want to discover which one they gave you in your starter kit!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Also let me know your weights when you scale it

since we both have the best hitch made







our weights should be close..............and seeing that i haven't scaled it yet.........

I would love to know the True Dry weight when you bring it home with the propride on it.

I plan on taking mine.......i want to see Tongue weight, overall weight, weight on each TT axle..........and what the changes are to the TV axles..front and rear.........


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Ditto what Clarkley said...move the track for your bedroom doors so they will clear your TV...that way if you're watching it at night and the kids come busting in they don't knock it off the wall....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I plan on taking mine.......i want to see Tongue weight, overall weight, weight on each TT axle..........and what the changes are to the TV axles..front and rear.........


Here is how PDX_Doug and I calculated my setup last summer when I got my new TV. Did I tell all you guys how great of a guy Doug is for helping me with this!!!!


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Did you get your ProPride yet??? if so take the Set bolt from the saddle that the WD tower to the frame.......go to the hardware store and get a smaller one....like an inch o inch & a quarter i believe..............you will need the shorter one on the WD tower that is on the battery box side.........the battery box is in the way with the longer bolt.


His hitch is scheduled to ship on Thursday or Friday but you just saved him a trip to the hardware store. I just noted to put shorter bolts in his jack hardware kit.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Sean from ProPride has already been very helpful and I'm sure he'll be a viable safety valve if I need help on the setup.


Hey Jerry,

Doug covered everything. With the hitch, I am only a cell phone call away. It really can't be installed wrong. The weight distribution is the only thing that is adjustable and you can dial that in with the turn of the jack. If the ride is too bouncy (sometimes referred to as porpoising) then just pull off the road and jack up the jacks a bit higher.
[/quote]

Thanks Sean!
[/quote]

Not to hijack but has your daughter noticed that your new Outback is named after her?








[/quote]

Oh believe me she's noticed....and so has my other daughter. I may have to stencil "and Meghan" into the graphics.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Did you get your ProPride yet??? if so take the Set bolt from the saddle that the WD tower to the frame.......go to the hardware store and get a smaller one....like an inch o inch & a quarter i believe..............you will need the shorter one on the WD tower that is on the battery box side.........the battery box is in the way with the longer bolt.


His hitch is scheduled to ship on Thursday or Friday but you just saved him a trip to the hardware store. I just noted to put shorter bolts in his jack hardware kit.








[/quote]

Now that is customer service!!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Got the call from the dealer a half hour ago...our unit is arriving today, we'll be heading down on Saturday to do the PDI and close. We'll actually take it home in early March, and he said that's when they would do the how-to session with us. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Looks like the ProPride will be there for install if you have time









If you read through the directions ahead of time.....it really goes smooth............especially since you do not have to mess with the propane tanks being in the way.

It only took me like an hour and 1/2 to install................but that was the second trailer............i had done it once on the previous trailer.......so taking it off and putting it back on was a snap!!

also there are a lot of things you can do ahead of time.........hooks on wd bars..........put U bolts to towers and have screws/washers attached (hand tightened) loosen them and reinstall.....but you will have everything right where it is supposed to be as opposed to hunting and checking if you have the right one.

Good Luck


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Looks like the ProPride will be there for install if you have time
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. It's not supposed to be the best weather on Saturday so I might wait until the next weekend to do the install, but I'll definitely do the setup work you mentioned ahead of time. I can't believe it's finally here, I'm so jacked up! I just emailed the dealer the 'Tom Boles' PDI checklist I plan to follow on Saturday just to give him a heads-up on how much time I'm expecting to take. Also to confirm that the propane tanks will be full, the fresh water tank full, the battery is installed and it's hooked up to power and city water. I'm apprehensive about being sure that I cover everything but that checklist is pretty comprehensive and I plan to take my time.


----------

